# Baby Berliner Kurze



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

for your viewing pleasure.. 8 day old Berliner Kurze.
Father is a white tiger grizzle (almost all white, with a few dark polka dots), mother is a light blue grizzle. When he hatched he was no bigger than a peanut shell! So tiny, and covered in fluff.

Hatched May 9, 2009


















http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=95260&id=719451408&l=01670d0c22


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Look  at that BEAK!!!

Another cuteness overload. 

Can you show a picture of the grown up version, so we can see what he is going to look like??? (the parents would do). Thank you!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh good grief..how cute is that!.....you must be having so much fun watching that one grow....I also would like to see the parent birds too if possible.

my breeding loft is almost finished, nest boxes are going in today, one day I hope to have a little as cute as that one.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Mom is on the left, dad is on the right. I need to get a photo of them next to something so you can get an idea of how tiny the dad (Micky) is. He is so small!! I wish I had gotten pics of the baby when it hatched - I couldn't find the battery charger for the camera.

But he was even tinier than the buda babies. I mean he was like a tiny peanut shell.

I actually have the light grizzle hen paired with a sky blue Heppner cockbird now that is total perfection. It is a GORGEOUS little guy, they are on eggs which are due to hatch... err crap! I just realized I didn't mark down when this set were laid... Argh! OK, I don't know when! Probably in a week or so?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Sweet............


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

OMG, sooo cute! I love their faces


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh My! What a totally adorable little one! Thanks for sharing that little bundle of joy with us!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a neat looking breed and CUTE baby!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Adorable. A couple of mine have those beaks, from a Sat/Homer combo. So cute!!!


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Photo update!

The baby Berliner at 13 days old:




























He's actually wearing a little leg brace because it seemed like he was getting splayed leg syndrome. He has a fiber nest pad and straw to grip on in the bowl, but the two hens fostering him like to sit on him at the same time. I think they are squashing his legs out. The brace has been on a week, so I'll check it in another few days. He likes to run all over the box (even with the brace on!) so I feel bad that it's making it difficult for him to move around. Though he seems to be managing to do it anyway.

I have a new one that just hatched on Saturday, I'll take photos of him tonight when I feed him. (I didn't have any fosters ready and the doofy parents aren't doing a very good job feeding him, so I am).


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a doll!!! Hope the little leg heals.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sweet widdle cutekins..


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

thanks! i took the brace off last night, i just feel so bad for him! he immediately started stampeding around the nestbox. he is too funny. he just wants to walk around and check everything out!! i'll check him and see if he can go without the brace now. i hope so.

he is a LOT fluffier today. pictures later.

oooh, and my other baby that hatched on Saturday _finally_ got a meal from it's parents today! i awoke to a full-cropped baby. i'm so glad. this is the first time they have gotten anything in his crop. it's about time!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a sweet looking little pidgie.........gotta LOVE that face/beak.......


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Adorable baby!!! Sure hope his leg is better so he can cruise freely.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't know what it is with these tiny tumblers. My friends who breed racing homers and well... everything else, don't seem to have this problem. I look in their lofts, every baby is sitting where he should be in his bowl. My loft? The babies are tearing around their boxes, tap dancing, cartwheeling, somersaulting, moonwalking... They look like little mini ostriches. 

I checked his legs and they seem OK - anybody else have experience with this sort of thing? How long am I supposed to leave the brace on? Or once they are running around are they generally alright? I'll get a pic of him sitting on a towel or something so you can see his legs. I mean, they seem OK.... but I don't want him to grow up all Forest Gumpy.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sure will look forward to more pictures, Karijo!!

WHAT A CUTIE!!

If he's runnin' around like you said, hopefully, he will be fine. Our "experts" should be able to give you response!

Uh..hey, ACTIVE is good, right?? Sounds like you have some talented DANCERS!! 

Wishing Love, Hugs and Scritches...as always

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've had a couple of babies with spraddle leg. I don't usually leave thier legs tied together more than a week, but I've always caught the condition early too and that make a big difference. I expect your little ones legs will be fine now. 
Now, as far as the dancing and moonwalking...........LOL, that was funny........I don't have much of a problem with mine wondering until they are about 25 days old or so and then, they'll only wonder out onto the perch that's on the nest box door and get pushed off...........but then, I raise racers too........don't know that it should make a difference, but I guess it could.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

*Little Daniel, all growed up.*

Here are current photos of my baby Berliner Kurze, Daniel.

Oh! No more leg problems, I took the brace off a while ago and he walks around totally fine. I'm happy about that! The splayed leg issue seems to be totally resolved. Whew!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Isn't he just the cutest bird!!!!


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks!! He's all about leaping into my hair and snuggling whenever he can. So now, TV time means I'm flanked by chihuahuas, Daniel tangled in my hair, Brutus (my last Budapest baby of the season) in my lap, and Brooklyn cooing furiously and scowling at the Baby Invasion from the armrest of the sofa. LOL

I have to post pics of Brutus - he is ADORABLE. Grover and Nesbit were supercuties... but there is something ridiculously charming about Brutus. He is a pushy little creep (yep, son of Friedman), and I loooove him.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely youngster, KJ! See my little rescue .. http://www.rims.net/2009Jun24 ..

Terry


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

OK - introducing baby Budapest Tumbler Brutus, son of the Friedmans. 
He hatched May 29th.

I pulled him from the nestbox on the 9th because he was bullying his parents too much (only child syndrome?). So he has been hand-raised since and is a total monster. He even chases the dogs around for food now! Patting them with his wings to try and get a free meal. Little punk. 




































"tee hee hee i'm rotten!"


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

TERRY OH MY GOSH that is the cutest pup EVER.

How! What! When! 

Details!!! Oh that is the most adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

karijo said:


> TERRY OH MY GOSH that is the cutest pup EVER.
> 
> How! What! When!
> 
> Details!!! Oh that is the most adorable!!!!!!!


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=37341

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Brutus is just precious! Dang you, KJ .. these little birds are just so cute and tempting!

Terry


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Terry that dog is just too cute. I just placed my most recent foster a month ago - so hard to let that one go, I had him over a year!! LOL Yeah, Brutus is one cute little stinker. He is going to live here - I can't part with him, he's too much of a brat. And Daniel is also staying, his Daddy actually passed away 2 weeks ago from a growth in his throat. I was absolutely devastated. Mickey was one of my favorite birds. *sigh* So he lives on in Danny I suppose. 

Oi, I just love all my little knickerbockers. They all have such silly little personalities!! Are racing homers like this? I swear, I could hang out in the loft all day watching all the antics. Today there was all this fighting over some silly toy that's been there for weeks. But today everyone decided it was extra special and they all wanted to be on the V perch next to it. It was pretty funny.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You got beautiful birds. Daniel has that male-Diva look on his face.

I, too, enjoy watching my birds on end. I just stand there watching do their silly stuff. One of the funny stuff is that one of my cock birds wants this mated hen bad, but every time he approaches her, she wing slap him. Apparently, she has a different taste in males. My cock then gets embarrassed and tries to court a different hen. I still can see his rejected face. Poor guy. I want him to get a different mate, but he is enamored with this hen who has 2 baby children.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Aw!! Poor guy!!! I can just imagine the look on his face! LOL!!!


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

It is really cute.hey guyz i'm new in here.from bangladesh.i have 2 3days old sweet babies.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks, Yeasmin! Welcome to PT!! I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say - Post some pictures of those babies!! We *love* baby pics around here!


----------



## technocactus (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd like to smooch that cute little one. I do smooch my baby piggies...oops they're not babies anymore, they're about 27 days old now....They're Piggy & Bank. Just wanna share their pix.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh, all my birds get smooches daily. Whether they like it or not!


----------



## technocactus (Jun 11, 2009)

you're funny Kari Jo. Yah, I smell them like I'm almost sucking them through my nose.....so cute.


----------



## technocactus (Jun 11, 2009)

and...am just waiting for my boyfriend to tell me "I'm crazy" and I don't care at all.....


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Ha! We had _*that *_conversation months ago over here. LOL!!


----------

